# Ostsee betreten verboten?



## Coasthunter (29. März 2014)

Am Brodtener Ufer, werden Strafzettel an Meerforellenangler verteilt, die mit ihren Wathosen, die Ostsee betreten. 
Soeben im Wochenspiegel Lübeck gelesen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

|bigeyes- hast Du da evtl. nen passenden Link zu?|wavey:


----------



## Coasthunter (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Ich hab nur den Link zur Gesamtausgabe. 

http://epaper1.ln-online.de/wbu/2014-03-01/ws.html

Ausgaben Lübeck eingeben und dann aktualisiert er sich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Das ist die Geschichte mit dem alten Spezialfischereirecht am Brodtener Ufer...
Hat nix mit Ostsee allgemein zu tun, ist da ne lokale Besonderheit ..


----------



## Coasthunter (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Ja klar, beschränkt sich explizit auf die Strecke vor der Steilküste. 
Ich persönlich gehe da schon ewig nicht mehr auf Mefo. Eben wegen der Netze, die dort überall in Wurfweite liegen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Ach so - hat sich ein wenig "strange" gelesen- danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Rhöde (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Letztendlich aber wirklich ein heikles Thema in der Region, das schon seit Jahren nicht nur die Lübecker Anglerschaft verärgert.

Nach dem Motto, "mit den Anglern kann man es ja machen" wird hier kollektiv gegen uns gewettert und auch beschlossen.
Sowas geht viele von uns, besonders die Küstenangler an, da Brodten und ohnehin der Bereich um Lübeck-Travemünde, mal ganz ab von den Netzen, ein Traumrevier ist.

Ich denke daher spricht bestimmt auch nichts dagegen, wenn ich mal einen Link zum Lübecker Anglerforum setze, der schon wieder ein in der Presse veröffentlichtes Ärgernis dazu aufzeigt.

Schaut mal hier (Berufsfischer hetzt in Anzeige gegen Angler):  http://www.luebecker-anglerforum.de...t-Berufsfischer-hetzt-in-Anzeige-gegen-Angler !


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Hab mir den Bericht grade mal durchgelesen. Schon witzig, wenn die "Rechte" explizit das ausbringen der Netze bis zum Strand erlauben und der (Raub)Fischer dann von 200m Abstand faselt. 

Die Situation ist doch die, die Angler setzen sich für den Meerforellenbestand ein und wird das Angeln quasi verboten. Während der (Raub)Fischer dort seine "Lachsforellen" (wegen dem tollen roten Fleisch) in der Ostsee fangen kann.

Hier werden ganz klar der Erfolg und Einsatz von vielen, vielen Arbeitsstunden und noch mehr Geld zu Aufzucht von Meerforellen von einem (Raub)Fischer ganz ordentlich abgeerntet. 

Wie in Meck-Pomm ein erstklassiges Signal des Staates an seine Bürger, das sich ehrenamtliches Engagement nicht lohnt.

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die örtlichen Angler sich schon einmal an Habeck und andere Behörden gewandt haben.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Letztendlich aber wirklich ein heikles Thema in der Region, das schon seit Jahren nicht nur die Lübecker Anglerschaft verärgert.
> 
> Nach dem Motto, "mit den Anglern kann man es ja machen" wird hier kollektiv gegen uns gewettert und auch beschlossen.
> Sowas geht viele von uns, besonders die Küstenangler an, da Brodten und ohnehin der Bereich um Lübeck-Travemünde, mal ganz ab von den Netzen, ein Traumrevier ist.
> ...



moin moin Rhode,
kann man keine Petition ins Leben rufen ?
Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit !


----------



## Rhöde (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Ach ja, Du bist ja auch von der Lübecker Front  .

Momentan tut sich so einiges. Wird wohl an die Bürgerschaft gehen und hofffentlich zu Gunsten der Angler so entschieden, dass das Watangeln offiziell erlaubt sein wird.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Ach ja, Du bist ja auch von der Lübecker Front  .
> 
> Momentan tut sich so einiges. Wird wohl an die Bürgerschaft gehen und hofffentlich zu Gunsten der Angler so entschieden, dass das Watangeln offiziell erlaubt sein wird.



Heutzutage kann man auch weiter gehen als nur an eine Bürgerschaft dazu braucht man dann nur genug Unterschriften :q


----------



## Salora (30. März 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Auf Travemünde Aktuell ist folgender Artikel zu finden.

> Watangler sind Wilderer…jedenfalls am Brodtener Steilufer


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Noch son Gedicht:
http://www.moewenpost.de/index.php?artikel=artikel/art_2014/a_2014-03-28_101050.html


----------



## GeorgeB (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Die _Angler_ sind dreist? 

Liest sich fast wie ein Aprilscherz ... |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Ich hab den Eindruck, der meint das eher ernst..


----------



## GeorgeB (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Manche Menschen sind heute noch mit von Vater von Vater von Vater ererbten Rechten ausgestattet, dass man, so man solche Rechte heute erstmalig einfordern würde, entweder eine Tracht Prügel, oder eine Heimeinweisung ernten würde. |bigeyes


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Das ist ja echt der blanke Hohn


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Naja, wenn die Angler da weiter den Schein kaufen, mit dem sie nix dürfen, werden die Fischer keinen Grund zum einlenken sehen, sag ich mal.

Warum sollten sie denn??


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Mich hat der Schein schon immer abgeschreckt, ich war also noch nie dort. Aber ich denke in Zukunft können die sich mit Ihren Erlaubnisscheinen die Wände tapezieren.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Die ganze Sache ist doch wieder ein Armutszeugnis für Angler und Verbände. Da setzen sich Angler für den Meerforellenbestand ein, investieren Zeit und Arbeitsstunden. Ausserdem geben Angler teilweise beträchtliche Beträge für ihr Gerät aus und grade bei den Mefo Ködern kommen eine Menge aus Skandinavien oder allg. nicht aus dritte Welt Ländern (China). Ausserdem sorgen Angler für besetze Ferienwohnungen in der Nebensaison.

Dem ganzen steht nun ein Fischer gegenüber, der obendrein schon in Rente ist.

Die Sache ist also ganz klar. Dieser eine Fischer ist der Gesellschaft mehr Wert als hunderte Angler von Nah und Fern.

Irgendjemand müsste mal das Bild der Angler im Land positiv verändern. Leider gibt es so eine Institution bei uns ja nicht.


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Moin @All

Da stellt sich mir die Frage mit welcher berechtigung diese Leute das Ernten was Sie nie gesät oder bearbeitet haben!

Nur meine Meinung.


Gruss Jochen


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Das ist eine Frage, wo ich die Antwort gerne vom Fischer oder der Zeitungsredaktion hören würde. Aber ich wette sie geht in die Richtung: "weil wir das schon immer so gemacht haben".

Und die Sache mit dem "Ostseelachs" ist eine absolute Frechheit und ist eher ein Armutszeugnis, statt journalistische Arbeit.


----------



## Meefo 46 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Moin 

Ja und die Antwort wäre "Früher hatten wir auch noch einen 

Kaiser!.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## derlippi (8. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Das sind schon tolle Neuigkeiten...ich überlege echt meinen "küstenschein" welchen ich mir extra fürs brodtener Ufer besorgt habe zurück zu geben und das Geld zurück zu verlangen...außerdem fand ich diesen Beitrag des besagten Fischers auch mehr als bedenklich. Er schildert was von 200m vom Ufer entfernten Netzen..ich sage mal eher 50 m...also die Netze sind teilweise echt in Wurfweite und ich halte es für die hohe Kunst des Angelns einen Blinker 200 Meter zu werfen...zumal der gute Mann sich darüber aufregt das die Angler seine Netze plündern bzw. Beschädigen würden. Also ich kann schwerlich vorstellen das man mit einem Blinker sein Netz beschädigen kann...und mit plündern is da auch nix denn wer schon mal am brodtener Ufer geangelt hat weis das man selbst mit wathose nicht sonderlich weit ins Wasser kommt...is halt nen bissl tief dort...wer dort ein Netz beschädigen oder gar plündern will benötigt schon ein Boot...na ja da sind wir Angler mal wider die Sündenböcke und die Herren Fischer fangen Fleißig alles weg was der ein oder andere Angler schonend zurück gesetzt hat um die Bestände zu schonen...kurz gesagt ich Funde zum kotzen und wollte das mal loswerden

Grüße der lippi


----------



## derlippi (8. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Sorry für die Rechtschreibung mein Telefon macht was es will...


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Kein Problem, 90% der Nutzer haben hier das gleiche Telefon.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. September 2014)

*AW: Ostsee betreten verboten?*

Naja die angler werden hier mal wieder verlieren. In luebeck Und travemuende hat noch nie ein angler gewonne n
sage mal angeln bei der autofaehre
herrenbruecke.
angeln Falkendam
teufelsmoor
alles verboten dank luebecks burgerschaft

die einigen die grosser werden ist niederegger und draeger
draeger bekam eine strasse geschenkt und niederegger ist/war in der burgerschaft und verabschiedete seine eigenen gesetze. Muss nur geld habe in hl


----------

